# why is there blood in my leopard geckos tank



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

well it has happened befor last time he shed about 2 weeks ago he is young and there was bood over his tank but i dont no why last time there was blood on his foot but thats it can any one help me:notworthy:


----------



## ReptileJord (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe from the food?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

if there was any shed on his toes he might have lost one


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you been feeding locusts to him ? Locusts have a habit of regurgitating a black liquid or leaking it out when munched between the geckos jaws. When it drys it looks very like dried blood. If you have been giving him locusts it could easily have splashed onto his foot. You sometimes see it on your geckos mouth when they have had a good chomp.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Mal said:


> Have you been feeding locusts to him ? Locusts have a habit of regurgitating a black liquid or leaking it out when munched between the geckos jaws. When it drys it looks very like dried blood. If you have been giving him locusts it could easily have splashed onto his foot. You sometimes see it on your geckos mouth when they have had a good chomp.


ditto ~ though I would check his toes and tip of tail incase he's lost either or any with retained shed or over enthuiastic skin-pulling


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

look for regurgitated food it could be the locust thing but if theres lots of it he could have been sick


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

I would say the same ours can be covered in it and it's always locust stuff! Hope it is that for you x


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

no i feed meal worms and crikets last time now you said it he had had blood on his toe so what should i do i bath him every week because my tank is 15 gallon i dont have a most hide should i put it back in when he sheds thanks guys


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

tarantulamatt said:


> no i feed meal worms and crikets last time now you said it he had had blood on his toe so what should i do i bath him every week because my tank is 15 gallon i dont have a most hide should i put it back in when he sheds thanks guys


if you don't feed him hoppers then I would say that there's a high chance the blood is from him losing toes etc through bad sheds..... he really should have a moist-hide in at all times so that he can use it when he wants.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

ok i will put it back thanks guys i was really worreid but problem solved:no1:


----------

